# ISO rice pilaf recipe like Near East



## Fisher's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

My family _loves_ the boxed Original Rice Pilaf by Near East. It's expensive but the bigger problem is that I have a hard time finding it regularly anymore. I know it has orzo, which I can get. But I am no good at spices and the real key to this stuff is the spice package. It says on the box it has tumeric in it. Does anybody have a recipe that would make a pilaf similar to this? If so, I'll be forever in your debt!!!!


----------

